# [Usertest] NZXT Sentry LX



## rabensang (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Caseking.de stellte mir freundlicherweise das Gerät zur Verfügung. Danke dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



*Inhalt:*
*
*

*Einleitung*
*Features*
*Spezifikationen*
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*
*Details / Verarbeitung*
*Montage*
*Tastenbelegung*
*Betrieb*
*Erreichbare spannungen*
*Temperaturen*
*Fazit*


​ 

​*Einleitung**:*

Der amerikanische Hersteller mit Sitz in Los Angeles stellt neben weltweit beliebten Gehäusen, natürlich die dazu passenden Lüftersteuerungen her. Die wohl teuerste am Markt erhältliche, dürfte die Sentry LX sein. Nicht nur der Preis, sondern auch die Größe ist einmalig. Ob die Sentry LX auch ihrer Bestimmung  gerecht wird, zeigt sich in diesem Review.

  Die Senty LX Lüftersteuerung wird in diesem Review in und an der Panzerbox getestet. Beide Produkte harmonieren sehr gut miteinander.


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Features:*



Zweifache 5,25-Zoll-Messanzeige
 

Automatisch und manuell: Lassen Sie Lüfter und Temperaturen automatisch überwachen oder stellen sie die Parameter manuell ein
 

5 Lüftersteuerungen: Steuern und ändern die Geschwindigkeiten der Lüfter sofort und können die Lüfter auch ausschalten
 

5 Temperatursonden: Überwachen ununterbrochen die Temperaturen in ihrem System
 

Temperaturarlarm: Sorgt dafür, dass Sie bei einer Überhitzung ihres Systems benachrichtigt werden.
 

Kalendersystem: Große Buchstaben und Ziffern zeigen Ihnen Uhrzeit, Datum und Wochentag
 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Spezifikationen:*



*Maße*: 147x85x140mm (BxHxT)
 *Material*: Aluminium
 *Formfaktor*: 2x 5,25 Zoll
 *Temperatursensoren*: 5
 *Lüfteranschlüsse*: 5
 *Stromversorgung*: 4-Pin-Molex
 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*

  NZXT gestaltet die Verpackung optisch relativ simpel und unterstreicht ein wenig den edlen Charakter der Sentry LX.  Front und Rückseite zeigen die Lüftersteuerung und ihre Features. Der restliche Teil der Verpackung verbleibt in Schwarz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


  Nach dem öffnen kann man die gut verpackte Sentry und folgenden Inhalt aus dem Päckchen holen:


1x Anleitung
 4x Montageschraube
 1x Batterie
 2x Ersatzsensoren
 1x Bogen Klebestreifen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Anleitung beinhaltet sogar die deutsche Sprache und ist sehr gut erklärt sowie übersetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Details / Verarbeitung:*

  Die Sentry LX dürfte eine der größten Lüftersteuerung am Markt sein. Gleich zwei  5,25“ Schächte werden von ihr eingenommen. Doch bei diesem Platzbedarf hat das Display einiges zu bieten. Auf der linken Seite erstrahlt ein kleiner Kalender, der nicht nur Datum und  Wochentag anzeigt, sonder auch die Uhrzeit beinhaltet.  Nebenbei werden der Alarmstatus und der Mode angezeigt. Auf der gegenüberliegenden rechten Seite kann man die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter in Form der Drehzahl und des kleinen Balkens ablesen. Daneben steht die aktuelle Temperatur, die die Sensoren auslesen.  

  Die Anzeigen bzw. Farben im Display selbst wirken scharf und brillant. Der Blickwinkel ist sehr weitreichend und die Zahlen können auch noch aus größerer Entfernung gut abgelesen werden.

  Alle Lüfter-Drehzahlen lassen sich in 100er Schritten regulieren.  Ein Balken unter der jeweiligen Anzeige veranschaulicht das Ganze nochmals in Prozent bzw. Strichen. Die Temperatur lässt sich in 1er  Schritten von 30-90 Grad einstellen. Je nach Drehzahl verändert sich auch die Geschwindigkeit der Lüftersymbole im hinteren Teil der Anzeige. Wie weit sich ein Lüfter nach unten regulieren lässt hängt von selbigen direkt  ab. Die Sentry LX erhält dem Lüfter wahrscheinlich soviel Restspannung, dass er beim Einschalten auch von selbst wieder anläuft. 

  Auf sehr hohem Niveau bewegt sich auch die Verarbeitung. Die gebürstete Aluminium Front der Sentry LX wirkt sehr edel und perfekt. Gut ins Gesamtbild passen die Knöpfe sowie die Chrom Umrandung des Displays und lassen die Lüftersteuerung noch hochwertiger erscheinen. 

  Die Kabel sind anständig proportioniert und sollten auch bei ausgewachsenen Towern ausreichend sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Montage:*

  Die Montage in der Panzerbox könnte einfacher nicht sein. Zuerst werden die Slotblenden entfernt, dann die Sentry LX eingeschoben und mit den Thumbscrews der Panzerbox befestigt. Danach sollten alle Lüfterkabel an die Steuerung angeschlossen und die Temperatursensoren verlegt werden. Zu guter Letzt noch den 4-Pin-Molex Stecker ans Netzteil anschließen und schon kann man den PC einschalten. 

  NZXT empfiehlt die Temperatursensoren genau neben die Lüfter zu kleben, aber um zu zeigen, dass das auch anders funktioniert, setzte ich einige Sonden willkürlich an die Hardware.




*Fan Connector*
|
*Lüfter*
1
|CPU
2| Deckel
3 | Heck
4 | Front
5 | unbenutzt


*Temperatursensor*
|
*Platzierung*
1
|Steckt zwischen den Lamellen des Megahalems, auf halber Höhe 
2| Befindet sich auf dem Northbridge-Kühler
3 | klebt auf der Metallplatte der GTX 260, genau über der GPU
4 | wurde neben dem Netzteillüfter platziert
5 | klebt unten an der Festplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Tastenbelegung:*

*Aufwärts*: 


Gedrückt halten:              Umschalten von Grad auf Fahrenheit
Kurz drücken:                 Wert nach oben setzen


*Abwärts*: 


Gedrückt halten:             Temperatur-Einstellung öffnen
Kurz drücken:                 Wert nach unten setzen
 

*SET*:                       


Ohne Vorauswahl:         Datum/Uhrzeit/Alarm einstellen
Mit Vorauswahl:            Eingabe bestätigen


*MODE*:


Umschalten zwischen auto und manuell


*FAN SELECT:*


Lüfter auswählen und Drehzahl einstellen



*RESET*:  


Gerät auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen
 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Betrieb:*

      Nach dem der PC gestartet wurde, läuft die Sentry LX bereits im Automatikmodus. Per Knopfdruck auf „MODE“  lässt sie sich dann einfach auf  „manuell“ umschalten, jedoch sollte man erst einmal Datum und Uhrzeit einstellen. Beides geschieht mit der Taste „SET“. Dieser Knopf fungiert ebenfalls als Eingabe-Bestätigung. Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert auch ohne Temperatureinstellung sehr gut und regelt die Lüfter in einen leisen aber dennoch Leistungsstarken Bereich. Um zu garantieren, dass die Fans rechtzeitig nach oben regulieren, sollte man die voreingestellten 70 °C nach unten setzen. Die genauen werte sind von Hardware zu Hardware verschieden und müssen individuell herausgefunden werden. In meinem Fall sieht das dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 

  Wird die Hardware nun belastet, steigen die Temperaturen und die Steuerung regelt die Lüfter nach oben. Laut Anleitung kann das bis zu 1 Minute dauern. Im Test geschah das nach ca. 20-30 Sekunden. Sollte die Temperatur zu hoch werden, löst der Alarm in Form eines schrillen Piep-Tons aus. Wie oben Bereits geschrieben, kann man die Lüfter nur bis zu einer bestimmten Drehzahl nach unten regulieren. Drückt man nun einmal weiter, schaltet sich der Lüfter ab. 

​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Minimal erreichbare Spannungen:*



*Lüfter |Standard-Drehzahl | minimale Drehzahl | minimale Spannung*

CPU | 1400 U/min | 600 U/min |
* 5,14 V*

  Front+Deckel | 1300 U/min | 500 U/min | 
*4,62 V*

  Heck | 1000 U/min | 400 U/min | 
*4,8 V*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Temperaturen der Hardware:*


  Die Lautstärke der Lüfter ist ganz klar ohne Lüftersteuerung dauerhaft am höchsten.  Im Automatik-Modus wird die Panzerbox trotz hoher Drehzahl nicht mehr ganz so Laut und das auch nur, wenn die Temperaturen in den kritischen Bereich kommen. Reduziert man manuell die Geschwindigkeiten der Fans ist die Lautstärke am niedrigsten, aber die Temperaturen im Case steigen an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*"AUTO"-Modus:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*


"MANUAL"-Modus (Drehzahlen reduziert auf 1000 U/min):

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Fazit:*

  NZXT bietet mit der Sentry LX eine erstklassige und super funktionale Lüftersteuerung in edler Optik an. Die zusätzlichen Features wie Datum und Uhrzeit verschaffen dieser Steuerung etwas Exklusivität. Kein anderes Produkt kann da mithalten. Das brillante und farblich gut gestaltete Display sorgt hier für extra Punkte. Kritik gibt es bis auf einen fehlenden 4-Pin Anschluss und die grobe Drehzahlrasterung keine. Der Preis von knapp 60€ ist durch die Leistung und Features der Sentry LX gerechtfertigt.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
* Die Sentry LX bei Caseking kaufen….



*​


----------



## rabensang (5. September 2009)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (5. September 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (5. September 2009)

Bilder 3


----------



## rabensang (5. September 2009)

ist ja noch in arbeit. Kommt aber erst Morgen.

MFG


----------



## rabensang (7. September 2009)

So fertsch....


----------



## Chucky1978 (7. September 2009)

Schöner kleiner Usertest.. thx... 

Meine Pers. Meinung.. zu teuer.. mir fehlt die Software-Steuerung  ggf. der USB-Port für die Daten auf nem Bildschirm o.ä. abbilden zu lassen.

Ansonsten ist sie schön durchdacht, aber bin mehr der Aquaero-Fan. Obwohl die Batterie zum speichern der Einstellungen dem Aquaero noch fehlt denke ich manchmal

Trotzdem Danke "Rabensang"


----------



## Maschine311 (7. September 2009)

Echt einwandfreier usertest! Spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken den Sentry zu kaufen, das hier bestärkt mich extrem in der Sache, wirklich top dein Beitrag!


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. September 2009)

Nice Nice, hab ja selber 2 von denen. Leider zickt bei beiden ab und zu das Display. Sprich teile der Zahlen verschwinden oder der Rand. Lasst sich aber bei druck auf irgendeine Taste beheben. Das ist das einzigst Negative zu dem Ding. Und das es Nur ein Programm hat. Sprich Manuell oder Auto. Optisch sehr nice und auch sonst ein gutes Produkt.


----------



## weizenleiche (8. September 2009)

So isse nicht schlecht aber wirklich zu teuer ...


----------



## Icke&Er (8. September 2009)

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für den Test!
Die Steuerung scheint ja ne Menge Funktionen und Anzeigemöglichkeiten zu haben, aber ich find irgendwie hässlich! Da sie so riesig ist wirkt sie irgendwie klobig und meiner Meinung nach ist 60€ für eine Lüftersteuerung etwas viel! Ich würde das nicht bezahlen wollen

Aber das muss jeder für sich wissen!


----------



## rabensang (10. September 2009)

Die Steuerung ist optisch sehr ansprechend meiner Meinung nach. Die Funktionen sind Top und 60 Euro sind dafür angemessen.

MFG


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist optisch sehr ansprechend meiner Meinung nach. Die Funktionen sind Top und 60 Euro sind dafür angemessen.
> 
> MFG





Damit hast du vollkommen recht 

caseking bietet ein Set bestehend aus NZXT Tempest & Sentry LX an

Ich frag mich allerdings wie das klappen soll, das Tempest hat doch mehr als 5 Lüfter....


----------

